# Disability Allowance Payment  Question



## scarlettcrying (4 Sep 2019)

Hi All, recently I was awarded disability allowance after an appeal (awarded at the end of July). To date, I have heard nothing more as to when the first payment will be made. Does anyone know what the time frame is after it has been awarded to when the first payment is actually made?

I should mention, I've called the Disability section on a few occasions, and been on hold waiting to speak with someone, for over half an hour each time with no reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## paddyjnr (4 Sep 2019)

Firstly you will get your bus pass in the post and very shortly after that your first payment will be issued including any back pay owed to you.


----------



## scarlettcrying (4 Sep 2019)

paddyjnr said:


> Firstly you will get your bus pass in the post and very shortly after that your first payment will be issued including any back pay owed to you.


Thanks for your reply Paddy, would you know what kind of time frame after the letter of having it awarded, to getting the travel pass and then first payment?


----------



## paddyjnr (8 Sep 2019)

If I remember correctly mine came very quickly,  I was notified first by phone call and within 2 weeks the bus pass and shortly after that approx 1 week I got my payment including all arrears owed to me.


----------



## MaryLou1293 (11 Mar 2020)

Hi Scarlett, I was just wondering if you received your payment and arrears in one go? A friend of mine was expecting to receive his back pay on the same day but he just received the weekly payment instead.


----------

